# Jig Size!



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Hey guy's,

What weight jig do most walleye fisherman use in the spring when they fish the reefs? I'm going to tie up several for this coming spring and don't know the size most often use.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Steve,

I think mostly 1/2 to 3/4 ounce for the purple hair jigs. 

John


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

TIGGER said:


> Steve,
> 
> I think mostly 1/2 to 3/4 ounce for the purple hair jigs.
> 
> John


Thanks Tigger, I really appreciate the tip!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Through the years I usually fished with the 1/2 or 3/4 ounce but found that the larger profile 1 0z. seemed to produce better quality fish last year.. As noted, I have standardized on the jigs with a larger profile.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

5/8 and 3/4 is what I use I do have some 1s when fishing deep and when it's bumpy out


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

3/4 is all that I have ever poured. Anything heavier and it's too rough to be out.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I will be tying up a bunch this winter in the sizes you recommended! Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

For normal casting, I make and use 1/4 and 3/8 oz(since 1973). You're actually fishing relatively shallow(<20 ft) and I see no need for the heavier weights. In fact, I feel(when junk fish are not a problem), the slower fall actually gets the visual attention of the walleye giving you an edge. Once I contact the bottom by leaving the reel open-then "swim" the jig back to the boat near bottom rather than hopping a "chunk" of lead(i.e.-heavier jigs) into and out of the mud(minnows DON't swim that way and that's what a jig is afterall)! However, drift fishing in wind/waves is another thing all together and one ounce can be a problem getting down to the fish when it's rolling....


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> For normal casting, I make and use 1/4 and 3/8 oz(since 1973). You're actually fishing relatively shallow(<20 ft) and I see no need for the heavier weights. In fact, I feel(when junk fish are not a problem), the slower fall actually gets the visual attention of the walleye giving you an edge. Once I contact the bottom by leaving the reel open-then "swim" the jig back to the boat near bottom rather than hopping a "chunk" of lead(i.e.-heavier jigs) into and out of the mud(minnows DON't swim that way and that's what a jig is afterall)! However, drift fishing in wind/waves is another thing all together and one ounce can be a problem getting down to the fish when it's rolling....
> View attachment 227122


Thanks CJ I'll try to use the lighter jigs and swim them instead of hopping them!

Steve


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

FishandHunt59 said:


> Thanks CJ I'll try to use the lighter jigs and swim them instead of hopping them!
> 
> Steve


size of the jig depend on wind speed and current,
I fished spring bite few times,from 15' to 25' fow,,I could not tuch bottom with 1/2 Oz jigs,and we used 2 drift bags,we had to use 3/4 Oz jigs ,to be in contact with bottom.
if you are not in contact with bottom,you are not getting any fish.


----------

